# Suggestions For Radio-Controlled, Solar/kinetic Watch?



## akbmcf1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or pointers you can give me! My wife's buying me a new watch for our tenth anniversary and as I *hate* having an inaccurate watch, I really fancy a radio-controlled timepiece. Equally I'd like something that is either solar- or kinetic-powered so I can just put it on my wrist and let it run and run!

So, any suggestions on what ranges/models I should be looking at? I prefer chronograph style (definitely at least an analogue dial), and I've seen some of the Casio Edifice range which I quite liked - I'd welcome any feedback on these watches. As a guide, my budget is about Â£150-200.

Thanks again!

Andrew


----------



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

Hi, do you like the G-shock style watch? can get them in analogue and digi-analogue

but i guess its an acquired taste


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Citizen eco-drive and a Seiko premier kinetic, and unless you are wearing it every day, I would go for the eco-drive.

There is nothing between them as far as timekeeping is concerned.

This one looks good value. http://www.ebay.co.u...=item4d0d82b970

KINETIC.



ECO-DRIVE.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Quite a few of the G Shocks are radio controlled, and solar powered now.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Seiko solar quartz diver chrono would be on my short list. I'm guessing that would not require setting often (I'm guessing +/-10 secs per month)

SSC015 17 or 19




























It kills the Casios design wise IMO. Less of a geeks watch


----------



## Bryan123456 (Jun 13, 2013)

On Casios (atomic) you could look at the M100 series which have analogue hands and the chrono function in the digital sub dials - but these would be circa Â£55-85 and come with that plasticy look. Some of the Giez models should now fall within your budget and the range includes all analogue and analogue digital watches with varying amounts of metal on show - The MTG 1500 1aer is still retailing at Â£400 though - even though there is speculation that Casio is dropping the range.

Citizen offer a broad range - the latest series of Skyhawks is likely to be well over your budget (unless you get lucky somewhere like Amazon Warehouse Deals) but at a pinch you might pick up one of the CB0020-XXX (where xxx is the variant) at under Â£200 - it's a beautiful watch, all analogue but no chrono feature. I have the stainless steel version and have just swapped the bracelet for a rubber one - which makes it more balanced. I am sure the titanium version is balanced too.

If you go to the Citizen web site you can filter on atomic watches and you may well pick up one of the Chrono AT series within your budget if you shop around.

l have 2 atomic Citizens and 2 atomic Casios and find that the Citizens seem to synch with the atomic signal quicker and easier than the Casios - they are all good watches though.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Id go for a Citizen over a Seiko, I have a few of both and Citizen just seem to have the edge on atomic timekeeping and solar watches in my opinion, but Seiko tend to be a bit kinder on the eye


----------

